# max psi on stock 1.8t



## turbobeetle02 (May 14, 2008)

Hey i need to know the stock and max boost on my 1.8t. if you could help me with that i would appreciate it. also if there are any active beetle guys in the augusta area i would love to hear from you and get some ideas thanks


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

stock: ~11.5-12PSI
Max: turbo limited: ~28PSI
Max: Efficiency: 20PSI
Max: stock ECU limited: ~14.5PSI


----------



## turbobeetle02 (May 14, 2008)

thanks that is awesome to hear thank so much. what kinda hp do you think i can make with the stock turbo


----------



## sheff1.8t (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (turbobeetle02)*

what other mods do you have?


----------



## turbobeetle02 (May 14, 2008)

none right now but getting a boost controller and a gauge. right now im hoping to get intake and exhaust shortly but trying to get as much out as i can without many mods you know kinda a budget build so let me know if you have any ideas


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

1st chip
2nd turbo back
3rd dont need a MBC.
4th Intake
5th FMIC (mayb)


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

there is a thread on this where the OP'er listed everything you could do to get the most power out of a k03... If I could find it, i'd post it. maybe someone has it saved?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_1st chip
2nd turbo back
3rd dont need a MBC.
4th Intake
5th FMIC (mayb)

Funny how you mention a mbc isnt worth getting (which it totally is) and an intake is









_Quote, originally posted by *steve05ram360* »_there is a thread on this where the OP'er listed everything you could do to get the most power out of a k03... If I could find it, i'd post it. maybe someone has it saved?

its SaVWko and its in the FAQ.... ironic i know


----------



## GTIracing88 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I belive this is what your looking for!! Best thread ever in my opinion






















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2901711


----------



## stevec1.8t (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (GTIracing88)*

BUMP LOL.. and i dont agree with cincy but i do agree with cincy.. the MBC will ELIMINATE your partial throttle drivability (that means when u tap the gas you will be boosting high ALL THE TIME) but then again.. with the MBC you wil be boosting high ALL THE TIME lol..


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (stevec1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevec1.8t* »_BUMP LOL.. and i dont agree with cincy but i do agree with cincy.. the MBC will ELIMINATE your partial throttle drivability (that means when u tap the gas you will be boosting high ALL THE TIME) but then again.. with the MBC you wil be boosting high ALL THE TIME lol..

Then you are using the WRONG mbc.








Most people think mbc's are all the same, they are NOT. For a stock turbo a bleed or combonation bleed and ball&spring is best. A bleed constantly bleeds off the pressure and smooths out the boost onset and limits spiking. A combo mbc lets you do that and then use the b&s to hold the boost longer in the rpms. A b&s by itself just works to damm fast for a stock turbo. This is why people claim they hate mbc's, they are using the wrong kind. A b&s only shouldnt be used unless you are using something in the gt28/t3 range.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

the point i was making was that a chip will resolve the need for a MBC. If the OP doesnt know what they are doing they could do more harm than good.


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

here's what I would do:
1) Chip: there are many kinds, you'll find info in the FAQs on the first page of these forums. All of them are roughly alike and some have different options. In the end it's usually which ever one is closest to you.
2) *Optional*: Intake (open element, like a CAI or short RAM). This won't give you HP persey, but will give you the cool "wooosh-psshhhh" sound from the dump valve. I think it's nice to have a turbo'd car and to be able to hear it. Some don't. Up to you.
3) Exhaust: Biggest gains after the chip. Without a chip you won't see as much gains, due to the lower boost. 2.5" or 3" up to you. If you plan on keeping up with the "mod game" I'd go 3", more room for improvement after a turbo replacement.
4) IC: either a replacement SMIC, or an FMIC. Either way, the stock intercooler is junk and will heatsoak on you, dropping your power. Especially at higher boost levels. Ditch it ASAP.
After those 4 you're pretty much done. The next biggest thing is water/meth injection and flogging the turbo to death to make more power. There are also some other tweaks and such, but nothing big.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ejg3855)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ejg3855* »_the point i was making was that a chip will resolve the need for a MBC. If the OP doesnt know what they are doing they could do more harm than good. 


a chip will fix your boost to a certian point. A mbc will allow you to adjust boost to a specific psi all while holding boost longer than with a n75. It makes a huge differece


----------



## turbobeetle02 (May 14, 2008)

do you guys know what size the injectors on that motor are stock. im trying to do some math and i need to know that


----------



## natsilver (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
a chip will fix your boost to a certian point. A mbc will allow you to adjust boost to a specific psi all while holding boost longer than with a n75. It makes a huge differece

A *HUGE* difference. 
I love my MBC, I have no intentions of going back to the N75.


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-Khaos-* »_stock: ~11.5-12PSI
Max: turbo limited: ~28PSI
Max: Efficiency: 20PSI
Max: stock ECU limited: ~14.5PSI

Umm, he's only going to see about 9psi before he chips it. Darn 150hp Beetles.
OP- Welcome to the GTI in girl's clothes club.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

Get the computer chipped by vw vortex user reflected. He was a website www.reflecttuning.com

got an Immo defeat for an engine swap and chip tune for $240 which is a bargin compared to APR or gonzo. 

He can also do system deletes for SAI and other things. 

I have a Jetta that used to have a 2.0 now It has a 1.8t. It runs about 20psi max and 18 constant. 
The only other modifications I've done were 3" down pipe and clutch
It's faster than my buddies 3 program Apr tuned GTI. 

Just to give you an option.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Laswell2001JETTA said:


> Get the computer chipped by vw vortex user reflected. He was a website www.reflecttuning.com
> 
> got an Immo defeat for an engine swap and chip tune for $240 which is a bargin compared to APR or gonzo.
> 
> ...










thread is old brah


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

Eh a lot of these threads probably take 4 years for em to actually do all they talk about... lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

ExtremeVR6 said:


> Eh a lot of these threads probably take 4 years for em to actually do all they talk about... lol


:laugh:


----------

